# SERICEA LESPEDEZA anybody fought this.



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have this in my hay field. Anybody had a problem with it? I sprayed last year and it looks worse this year. Any ideas? I am wanting to shred it. I found Cimmeron Max gets it but should be applied in the bud or flowering stage. That means no shred.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I had some but not a heavy amount. After using 2-4 D for a couple of years and more frequent mowing it is mostly gone. I see a sprig of it once in a while now.

Heres a link that has some information. Man. 20 years on seed life in the soil no wonder I see it from time to time.

http://mdc.mo.gov/your-property/problem-plants-and-animals/invasive-plants/sericea-lespedeza-control

CW


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Remedy and pasture guard and supposed to be the best on sericea lespedeza. If it is very mature now I would mow it to prevent seed production and let it regrow to the bud stage before spraying to get a better control.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Remedy is what I was told. Used it with good results. Flowers out by September/ October Here. Down to spot spraying. Thank you CRP Program.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Remedy and pasture guard and supposed to be the best on sericea lespedeza. If it is very mature now I would mow it to prevent seed production and let it regrow to the bud stage before spraying to get a better control.


Can you graze after spraying either of those? I have two horses that run on it and one is pregnant. Gpt twp much invested in them to chance.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I looked up the label on remedy and pasture guard and it said there are no grazing restrictions except for lactating dairy animals. There is a 14 day waiting period for making hay after spraying.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I looked up the label on remedy and pasture guard and it said there are no grazing restrictions except for lactating dairy animals. There is a 14 day waiting period for making hay after spraying.


Thanks ... waiting on my spray man to call.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I thought thru reading the post that you had some weed in your lespedeza hay field, and I was looking for the picture. Grazon will take out SL, heavy 2,4D will knock it back, but maybe not kill it, as 2,4D is one of the few things you can use on SL.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

reede said:


> I thought thru reading the post that you had some weed in your lespedeza hay field, and I was looking for the picture. Grazon will take out SL, heavy 2,4D will knock it back, but maybe not kill it, as 2,4D is one of the few things you can use on SL.


No I have SL in my hay field/pasture. I sprayed Grazon last year and it came back stronger this year.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Per the conservation office remedy is the best at controlling and elimination of SL. The process is long and aside from plowing and spraying in an aggressive program total eratication is still questionable.


----------



## ks rancher (Sep 25, 2013)

Remedy is the best to use in the spring before it has flowered, but Escort is the best to use in the fall once it has flowered. You get a better kill if you spray it in the fall once it has flowered because thats when the seeds start to pop so you kill the seeds as well.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

An old timer told me once that's all we used to have around here till people started putting out chicken litter and lime. He said the fertilization didn't kill it, competition did,it won't take it.


----------

